# Royals AND leos



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi there.

Just got some questions about them both.

mojave x normal?
spider x normal?
pinstripe x normal?

Tangerine enigma x giant reverse stripe?
Super snow het bell x bell albino?

Thanks very much


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

the royals uve said are co-dom

so:
50% mojave 50% normal
50% spider 50% normal
50% pinstripe 50% normal

dunno about leos


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

tricky said:


> the royals uve said are co-dom
> 
> so:
> 50% mojave 50% normal
> ...


pinstripes are dominant so will this change anything?


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

ooopps

ur right, sorry :blush:

dont think its any different but could be wrong


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh and spiders are dom too. :lol2:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Dom or Co-Dom, no difference to the outcome with a normal (assuming the Doms are heterozygous - which is likely) 50/50 odds.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Am i right saying If the Dom's Are Homozygous Then The Clutch Will be 100% Spider Or whatever Dom You have?:blush:

Chris


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

repkid said:


> Tangerine enigma x giant reverse stripe?
> Super snow het bell x bell albino?
> 
> Thanks very much


Assuming the enigma is heterozygous for enigma:

Tangerine enigma x Giant reverse Stripe will give:
25% giant enigma
25% Enigma
25% Giant
25% Normal
All offspring will show varying amounts of tangerine and jungle/abbarent/striping.

Supersnow het Bell x Bell albino will give
50% Mack snow Bell albino
50% Mack snow het Bell albino


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

bowie1125 said:


> Am i right saying If the Dom's Are Homozygous Then The Clutch Will be 100% Spider Or whatever Dom You have?:blush:
> 
> Chris


If you have an animal that is homozygous for a trait, then all offspring from that animal will be heterozygous for that trait. In the case of a dominant trait, then then the offspring will be visually the same as the parent. So, basically, yes


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes Chris


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Yes Chris


Thanks :blush:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

bowie1125 said:


> Am i right saying If the Dom's Are Homozygous Then The Clutch Will be 100% Spider Or whatever Dom You have?:blush:
> 
> Chris


 
this will not be the case as you will still only have 50% spider and 50% normal however this is not a correct level some people are unlucky.

based on a clutch on 4 eggs:
all could be normal
1 spider; 3 normals
2 spider; 2 normals
3 spiders; 1 normal
or all spider.

it really is just pot luck :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

DRD said:


> this will not be the case as you will still only have 50% spider and 50% normal however this is not a correct level some people are unlucky.


DRD, if the spider is a homozygous spider, you CANNOT get any normal not-spider offspring from it, because it doesn't have a "not-spider" trait to give.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

DRD said:


> this will not be the case as you will still only have 50% spider and 50% normal however this is not a correct level some people are unlucky.


Nope, sorry, you will get 100% hetrozygous spider offspring.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Nope, sorry, you will get 100% hetrozygous spider offspring.


they wont be hetrozygous as they arent a recessive morph.
i am currently studying the genetic side of this at college.
and as a normal is a dominant as well allong with spider.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

DRD, do you understand the difference between "Dominant" and "homozygous"?

An animal who is homozygous for a dominant gene (i.e. a spider with TWO copies of Spider at the spider locus and NO copies of "not spider) cannot do anything BUT pass on a single copy of that trait to every offspring it has.

All of those offspring will thus be heterozygous (have one copy of) and will show the dominant trait.

Heterozygous does NOT have anything to do with dominance or recessivity - you do indeed get "het for dominant" animals (a Normal het Albino is also het NORMAL).


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

DRD said:


> they wont be hetrozygous as they arent a recessive morph.
> i am currently studying the genetic side of this at college.
> and as a normal is a dominant as well allong with spider.


Study a bit harder


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Basically any Spider can be either 

*SS* (homozygous for Spider)
or 
*Ss* (heterozygous spider, heterozygous not-spider).

Only an *ss* is homozygous not-spider and looks normal.

An animal that is *SS* crossed to an *ss* will produce 100% *Ss* - heterozygous spiders.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

ah i got u lol
me bein thick
i went and asked my lecture and i obviously didnt get most of it lol
sorry


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Red eyes reverse stripe snow x giant reverse stripe please :2thumb:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

you have no intention of ever learning any of this for your self do you?All youhave to do is learn how the type of morph work, and how they work with each other and you're sorted, you then apply that knowledge to ANY morph once you know if it's recessive, co-dom, dominant etc.Seriously, get off your ass, go and learn some basics and you'll be able to answer all these questions on your own.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Tbh I know the basics of the genetics and can work out simple pairings. However I find it hard to work out percentages and all the exact outcomes of big combinations.

I am really sorry that a 12 year old isn't a genetic genius.:devil:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I wasn't suggesting you should be a genetic genius, i'm certainly not.Take your first post on this thread as an example, all you had to do was learn how co-doms work, and you've answeres your own questions, instead you asked (effectively) the same question multiple times. Learn how co-dom react and you know how ALL co-dom royals morphs work whatever thier name.you don't have to be a genius to learn how recessive, co-dom amd dom genes work, once you have that grasped thats pretty much it, the same rules apply accross the board. Thats all i'm saying. there's not ebing a genius and theres making no attempt at all to learn the very easy fundamentals for yourself.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Mason said:


> I wasn't suggesting you should be a genetic genius, i'm certainly not.Take your first post on this thread as an example, all you had to do was learn how co-doms work, and you've answeres your own questions, instead you asked (effectively) the same question multiple times. Learn how co-dom react and you know how ALL co-dom royals morphs work whatever thier name.you don't have to be a genius to learn how recessive, co-dom amd dom genes work, once you have that grasped thats pretty much it, the same rules apply accross the board. Thats all i'm saying. there's not ebing a genius and theres making no attempt at all to learn the very easy fundamentals for yourself.


As I said above I know the basics to genetics am just checking that I am getting it right.

But I find it hard to work out big combination e.g red eyed reverse stripe snow x giant reverse stripe. 

What would you rather me do? Ask a few questions and get what i want. Or go and buy something, realise it's not what i wanted and end up selling it. Seriously, why have you slated me for such a minor thing?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Right, you're overcomplicating the combination.

Eclipse is a recessive single trait.
Albino is a recessive single trait.
Snow is a single codominant trait.
Giant is a single codominant trait.
Reverse Stripe is a linebred trait.

So it's easy to work out that if you don't have two copies of Eclipse and two copies of albino, all babies will be HET for them. If you're only getting "giant" from one side and the giant is a het-giant, you'll get half giant offspring, half not. If you're only getting Snow from one side and the snow is a het-snow, you'll get half snow offspring, and half not. Selectively bred traits may or may not be passed down, and you can't tell until you've done the breeding, so they can basically be disregarded.

Divide the 50% chance of getting a giant by half (50%) to get the percentage of Giant Snows. Divide the non-giants by the same. Then you know you have:

25% Normals het Albino Eclipse, may have aberrant or striped patterns.
25% Giants het Albino Eclipse, may have aberrant or striped patterns.
25% Snows het Albino Eclipse, may have aberrant or striped patterns.
25% Giant Snows ("Big Macks") het Albino Eclipse, may have aberrant or striped patterns.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Right, you're overcomplicating the combination.
> 
> Eclipse is a recessive single trait.
> Albino is a recessive single trait.
> ...


May I ask where the eclipse gene comes from?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

"Ruby eyed" is a combination of "Albino" (creating eyes with no black pigment) and "Eclipse" (creating eyes that are solid in colour).


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> "Ruby eyed" is a combination of "Albino" (creating eyes with no black pigment) and "Eclipse" (creating eyes that are solid in colour).


Alrigt thanks


----------

